# SU dimensions



## Alf (17 Aug 2006)

Been trying to get to grips with SU at last and almost certainly doing things the hard way #-o Anyway, I'd like to create a few measured drawings for my site for non-SU peeps but the smaller dimensions - such as 7/8" thick sides - are rendered unreadable between the arrows. Is there a setting I can change so the figures are put outside the >< arrows and thus legible?

Yours in dimwittedness, Alf


----------



## Neil (17 Aug 2006)

Right-click the dimension - select 'Entity Info' - click 'Style' button - choose 'Align to Dimension Line' and 'Outside'

Hopefully this will do what you need. I have this nagging thought that because you're using a Mac you might not have a right mouse button, or do they nowadays?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Alf (17 Aug 2006)

Neil":1krvzhl8 said:


> I have this nagging thought that because you're using a Mac you might not have a right mouse button, or do they nowadays?


Being a hopeless PeeCee person, yes, I have enabled the right mouse button. Thanks, Neil; works a treat.  

Cheers, Alf


----------

